# Backpacking as a diabetic



## Malon (Jul 18, 2016)

Hello all,

I'm going travelling around Asia for three months later this year. Not my first time taking an extended trip as a diabetic, but it's previously been for a month at most - and I had access to a fridge. This time, I'll be backpacking.

I'm planning to buy a couple of Frio cooling wallets to store some insulin in - these can be kept cool for several days with cold water only, no ice required. There's no chance that I'll be able to carry three months' worth of insulin (Humalog and Lantus), though.

My current thinking is to take as much as I can fit into the wallets - probably around 10 cartridges of both - and then see about acquiring more at surgeries while I'm travelling. I'll be in China, South Korea and Australia and spending a lot of time in cities, so access to healthcare facilities shouldn't be a problem.

My question is whether or not anyone has done anything like this before, and if so, how easy was it to do? Can I just take a prescription from a UK doctor and hand it over (then, presumably, pay for the insulin)?

Any and all advice is welcome!


----------



## Copepod (Jul 18, 2016)

Welcome Malon. Actually, you will have access to fridges when backpacking in Asia and Australia. Not every night, but  often chatting with guest house owners or nearby cafe / restaurant etc will result in you being able to place insulin there. In Australia, you will probably spend some nights in backpacker hostels, and some campsites havve fridges for use by campers. All my travelling in Australia, Indonesia, Malaysia and Thailand was done before starting on insulin 20 years ago. However. I have travelled pretty widely in Central & South America, North Africa, Middle East and all over Europe, including Scandinavia since using insulin. This including leading a 1 month expeditition to Costa Rica and being Science Leader on a 3.5 months expedition to Chile, Falklands and South Georgia. Being able to speak Spanish was pretty helpful, and I also learned appropriate words to ask in Arabic and various European languages. I carried a plastic tub, with both lid and base marked "Insulin" and my name, which is what I used for fridges. I always watched insulin going into fridge, so that I could prevent it being put in freezer. When on the move, I used a 0.5litre stainless steel vaccuu flask, which I've had since before diagnosis, and it's still working fine. Except when passing through airport security, the flask is filled with cool water. I leave insulin cartridges in their plastic / foil packs, but separate into individuals, as strips of 5 don't fit well. Much cheaper than Frio wallets and it protects against knocks, vibration etc as well as temperature extremes, plus you can carry hot drinks when your insulin in in a fridge somewhere.
Assuming your GP will prescribe 3 months worth, then take that. In Australia, you can use reciprocal medical arrangements - see http://www.nhs.uk/NHSEngland/Health...e/NonEEAcountries/Pages/Non-EEAcountries.aspx nd click on Australia in list. You may have to obtain a prescription from an Australian doctor, but it's useful for them to see your repeat prescription form.


----------



## SB2015 (Jul 18, 2016)

I had to buy insulin in USA after mine got frozein in the fridge door opposite an ice compartment which had lost its door!!  I had to go to a doctor to get a prescription before then driving for and hour to a pharmacy that was open.  It cost a lot!!,


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 18, 2016)

Hi Malon, sounds brilliant what you intend doing. I have been to Asia on my motorbike but there & back in ten days. No fridges but two frio bags in the panniers. No problem getting water to cool them & worked fine. Have an excellent time


----------



## Malon (Jul 18, 2016)

Brilliant. Thanks for the fast replies, everybody - especially about reciprocal medical arrangements, I wasn't aware of them.


----------



## Copepod (Jul 18, 2016)

You're very welcome. Will expect to read posts from your trip eventually


----------



## trophywench (Jul 18, 2016)

In Oz to get use of the reciprocal agreement you need first to register with the Medicare office wherever you happen to be.  Like the GP surgeries, they don't issue appointments so you may have to just go and queue.  Took my sister and her family 3 separate visits on consecutive days, to register them all when they moved to Australia permanently.

I didn't bother doing that when I needed some more insulin when we visited in 2004 - just went and saw a GP and got the scrip.  The Dr cost my $ Aus 60 and 5 Flexpens each of Novorapid and Levemir, cos a further $ Aus 120 ish.  This was as a result of a) bad planning on my part and b) leaving 2 new pens complete with Frio, in the loo at Heathrow.


----------



## JTI (Aug 17, 2016)

I would suggest having a proper letter (take a few copies) from your doctor that details your diagnosis and medications as well as your usual repeat prescription. Australia should be quite easy  - but be prepared to pay for your prescription. Even an australian has to pay about $40 per item. We do get reciprocal healthcare. 

You may find in some asian countries, that a GP will not issue a script for insulin - it has to be through an endocrinologist. So be prepared to jump through a few hoops and pay privately. Insulin may be free in UK, but you will pay privately for it in other countries. Also not all insulin is available in every country - it depends which pharmaceutical is big over there.  When I was in the Vietnam - they had never heard of humalog -only novorapid. Also while I was there for some insulin it was an old fashioned vial and syringe, there were no disposable pens. This was ten years ago, so things may have changed. Malaysia and Philippines are okay though. I would rather get sick in the Philippines than Australia in terms of medical care - at least in private hospitals.

I would suggest carrying enough with you until you reach Australia. 

Bear in mind also that insulin can withstand up to 24 degrees without changing composition. It is just more 'ideal' to have it cool always.  It doesn't help to know that in tropical countries though!


----------

